# NO Boost Urgent help needed Sorted :)



## acgtrider (Jan 12, 2014)

Things have gone bad. Here is my proble.

issue with the TT. its a mapped 1.8t 225. issue is that i crossed back road today =gave it a wee bit of welly and there was a popping sound like driving over a bottle or baloon. to my horror the car now does not boost. still revs right through. no eml or limp mode that i know of ? and no smoke.. checked all hoses that i can see and no obvious faults. it has a cone fitted along with an upgraded TIP and DV. any help would be great cheers


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Check boost hoses mate.

Could be either of two front hoses or possibly turbo inlet pipe.

In the pic the two blue hoses at the front and the big blue one connected to air filter.


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

acgtrider said:


> Things have gone bad. Here is my proble.
> 
> issue with the TT. its a mapped 1.8t 225. issue is that i crossed back road today =gave it a wee bit of welly and there was a popping sound like driving over a bottle or baloon. to my horror the car now does not boost. still revs right through. no eml or limp mode that i know of ? and no smoke.. checked all hoses that i can see and no obvious faults. it has a cone fitted along with an upgraded TIP and DV. any help would be great cheers


Does it run crap on idle?

Had same thing last week coil pack went cause car to miss and felt like I had a flat wheel.

Replaced all 4 to be safe and now all is well


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

reece1591 said:


> acgtrider said:
> 
> 
> > Things have gone bad. Here is my proble.
> ...


That would cause poor running not lack of boost.


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> reece1591 said:
> 
> 
> > acgtrider said:
> ...


I had no power when mine went ran crap and had no power at all


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

reece1591 said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > reece1591 said:
> ...


Read his post. He had full revs but no boost. Your fix is an expensive coil pack replacement, what I'm suggesting he check is free. Also The coil packs also don't go. "Pop" as stated above but if a boost hose comes off whilst driving they definitely do go pop as I've had it happen to me.


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah agreed if heard a pop more than likely to be a boost pipe come off or split just saying coilpacks are prone to going especially when mapped so could be the issue as when mine went car went bang then ran like bag of ****


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

reece1591 said:


> Yeah agreed if heard a pop more than likely to be a boost pipe come off or split just saying coilpacks are prone to going especially when mapped so could be the issue as when mine went car went bang then ran like bag of ****


I agree the coil packs could be the issue but probably better if the OP checks the free fixes first before spending money on coil packs.

Hope he gets himself sorted though and let's us know what it was.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

i'd say the popping noise would definitely be a boost hose coming off.as callum said the 2 blue hoses on his at the front of the bay are a good place to look. also where they connect lower down could be your issue. the left one goes straight onto the intercooler, then there is another hose that goes to a pipe that goes across the front. the other side is the same but with an additional pipe between the hose callum showed, and the intercooler.
if you cant see anything a miss from up top then removing the front arch liners will give you a good view of the intercoolers and their connections.

hope you sort it bud!

also worth noting that if a hose has popped off there is potentially now unfiltered air getting into the system- so i'd look sooner rather than later!


----------



## acgtrider (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi folks got the car scanned. it drives fine up until 3k revs pulls fine. then very little power. fault code that kept re occuring is

16621 - Manifold Pressure / Boost Sensor (G31) 
P0237 - 35-00 - Signal too Low

but 4 showed up in total

4 Faults Found:
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 35-10 - - Intermittent
16621 - Manifold Pressure / Boost Sensor (G31) 
P0237 - 35-00 - Signal too Low
16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42) 
P0113 - 35-10 - Signal too High - Intermittent
16490 - Manifold / Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71) / (F96) 
P0106 - 35-00 - Implausible Signal
Readiness: 0000 0000

cheers for all your input. any more ideas where to look ?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

You need to clear the errors and see which ones come back. Some of those could be from a long time ago.


----------



## acgtrider (Jan 12, 2014)

yea cleared them and only G31 sensor comes up. if you try clear it with car running it dies. cheers


----------



## CapeTownTT (Apr 11, 2013)

I'd have to agree with the others. Definitely sounds like a hose has popped off...

Happened to me not even 2 weeks ago... loud POP and then absolutely no bosst....

Check the entire charge system from turbo through intercoolers to manifold!

Good luck!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

The sensors say there's no boost pressure- check every single hose, that is your answer. There's a few, but just trace the air system- follow it from the charge pipe connection to the turbo, all the way to the manifold. Somewhere along the path of the air something has either split or come lose. It's hassle but it should be a pretty obvious leak - its not going to be a tiny gap somewhere, it'll be a big gap.


----------



## acgtrider (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi folks i traced all pipework. checked the MAF. Changed the BOV. none of which helped. so i poped down to the dealer and collected a new G31 sensor and fitted it and it is back to usual now which is great. cheers for the help !!!


----------

